# I'm back and kicking, just not very high yet.........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes it's finally me. I'm back amongst the non-medicated functioning people. It's been quite the last 20 days. The knee surgery went without a hitch and I was out of the hospital in two days. I was supposed to be out the next day, but there was slight problems with my kidney functions with have now been brought back in line. The first couple of days at home were ok then I started getting sick and having mood issues. So they changed my pain meds. Several days went by and the same issues started again with the depression getting worse. So another change in pain meds. This new pain meds were a morphine based med and after thee and a half days I was sicker than ever and the dark places I was in was more than I ever care to go to again. Last Thursday morning I stopped taking the pain meds because of the stomach problems and by Thursday evening I was in a state that ends up with a trip to the local ER. After a couple of hours there and lots of IV fluids we went home and the last 2 and a half days have been the best since I've been home.

God bless my wife for being there through every minute of this ordeal, she been my rock and I owe her a great deal.

The knee is doing well and the pain is so minor now that aspirin is all I need to get through the day.

I've very excited to be back and here and look forward to getting back to everyone's PM's and reading up on all the posts I've missed in the last three weeks.

A huge thank you goes out to everyone for the thoughts and prayers. I'm absolutely positive they made a difference.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

WELCOME BACK!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to hear from you Mike hoping the worst is in past and the best is yet to come!!! Hopefully youll be kickin the brush again before long.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome back,youve been greatly missed around here

very glad your doing better

morphine pain mads can be a bugger to quite taking

i refuse to take them anymore when they are prescribed


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the follow up on your adventure, your biggest family you have are here, your immediate family( wife ) bare the brunt of it all and will show you what true love and companionship is all about. Glad we could all help.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I forgot to ask how the enlargement went !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thanks for the follow up on your adventure, your biggest family you have are here, your immediate family( wife ) bare the brunt of it all and will show you what true love and companionship is all about. Glad we could all help.


LMAO yeah your family shows you all kinds of kindness....we tease you to humor ourselves


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glad to hear your doing Better---------Sharon sends her get well wishes---she walked 1 1/4 miles tonight----and both knees are working well-----won't be long and you will too-----take care--------sb*


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

220- Glad to see a post from you and to hear that you are doing OK. Hope the rehab continues to go well.

Continued thoughts from here- JJ


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to hear from you Mike! Hope things keep getting better for ya.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to see you back on the site. Keep up with the rehab and you will be out hunting shortly.

That morphine is some bad stuff, took me 2 days of shakes and sweating and then chills to get it out of my system when I got burned.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn Mike--- sounds like you had a ruff go of it after your surgery. Those meds can be a pig sometimes. Were all glad your back amongst us and get'in lined out.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to have you back Mike ! Hope everything continues to go well from here on.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I forgot to ask how the enlargement went !


it was actually a reduction...................LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a rough ordeal there for a while. Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

220swift said:


> it was actually a reduction...................LOL


Sounds like the meds are still working!!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

delusions of grandeur !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad your back Mike, glad you pulled through and hope your recovery improves.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tough being a Guinnea pig. Glad you're on the way back!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Sounds like the meds are still working!!! LOL





youngdon said:


> delusions of grandeur !!


we all need to have a dream......LOL


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

good to hear your doing well and improving......some just dream BIGGER than others!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

